# Installation W10 (BOOTCAMP) sur iMac fin 2012 Mojave 10.14.5



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à toute l'équipe,

Possesseur d'un *IMAC fin 2012,* *Mojave 10.14.5* & *W7* (Bootcamp).

J'ai voulu mettre à jour vers *W10* et là c'est le drame !! 

Après un premier échec via BC assistant , ainsi que différents tests avec "utilitaire de disques" --> *sans succès*, 

Je me suis donc retrouvé sur MACG à lire des dizaines de pages sur le sujet (avec macomaniac bien sûr).

Mais comme avec le *Fusion Drive* les cas de figurent sont toujours différents, 
je préfère avoir un retour perso plutôt que de tenter des choses que je ne comprends qu'à moitié et finir avec mon outil de travail en carafe.

Et donc, comme vu plusieurs fois, *voici mon problème* 

Dans BC assistant:
*Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné.
une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque...*

Merci pour votre aide 

Ci-dessous diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  797.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------

